# Costco kirklands brand vs ts 4 health



## leshiahatch (Jan 7, 2013)

Ok I am gradually changing my puppy's food from iams large breed puppy to tractor supply's 4 health puppy. Out of kirklands and 4 health which is the best and which exact brand/type of each. Color of bag would be helpful too. I went to Costco yesterday and didn't realize there were so many choices.  Costco is more convenient but if 4 health is better I can make that trip once a month.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dognite (May 28, 2003)

We've used the dark green bag (lamb and rice) Kirkland Signature, mixed with the chicken and rice (maroon bag) for about 6 or 7 years with no problems for the most part (til recently, but that's another story). Just recently I put my GSD on the Nature's Domain grain free, but we'll be transitioning back to the other since he doesn't really need the grain free food.

My Corgi and my husband's Brittany should probably be on the blue bag Kirkland Signature for weight help...but it smells NASTY. We bought one bag of it and while they like it, I can't stand the smell of it, so we'll be going back to the Lamb and Rice and Chicken and Rice.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Look at Kirklands grain free - either meat source poultry or fish is great ...about $5 diff so I change it up. My guys have done great


----------



## leshiahatch (Jan 7, 2013)

So no opinions on 4 health?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

4Health is Tractor Supply name for a Diamond Product - Diamonds natural I think. I have had better luck with the Kirkland Signature Brand than 4health.


----------



## leshiahatch (Jan 7, 2013)

I thought Kirkland was also a diamond product.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

It is processed/manufactured by Diamond from a propriortory formula from Costco. Looks like 4 Health is made and formulated by Diamond and put into a Tactor Supply bag.


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

I feed 4 health (salmon and potato formula) and have no complaints. The dogs like it as well. No Costco where I live but TSC is just down the road.


----------



## Jack9211 (Nov 2, 2012)

Same here. no Costco. I just switched to 4-Health. So far, so good.


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

I also feed 4Health Salmon and Potato to all four of my dogs. It is the exact same formula as Diamond's Premium Edge Skin and Coat. My dogs are doing great on it. Their coats are shiny, and the vet says they look great.


----------



## Jack9211 (Nov 2, 2012)

4-Health now has a totally grain free food. I just bought a bag of beef & potato grain free. Both dogs are crazy over it. Ben the shepherd would eat about anything, but Bo the standard Poodle is fussy. It's the first food he's had that he's eaten the whole serving at once. Usually ben gets his leftovers.


----------

